# Are you looking for a job in Australia



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

If your looking for a job in Australia it can be daunting - where to look, how to find a job can all be time consuming too.

There is an easier way and that's to search for a job on a site like URL REMOVED.

Using the one place you can find jobs in Australian Cities and/or Australian States easier instead of trying to search and not knowing where it is.


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not looking for a job particularly but a friend of mine can use this information you posted. thank you


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

AngieFerrer said:


> I'm not looking for a job particularly but a friend of mine can use this information you posted. thank you


Hi Angie,
Use your filipina contacts in OZ they will find you a job.


----------

